# holt 17 Minuten Verspätung wieder rein



## marujon

buenos dias me podeis explicar que significa rein aqui en esta frase
Und wenn es gut läuft, dann holt ein ICE von Frankfurt nach Hannover  sogar noch 17 Minuten Verspätung wieder rein - das haben wir gerade  erlebt.
gracias por la ayuda


----------



## anipo

Creo que se trata de un error. La palabra en cuestión es *ein* y no rein.

Und wenn es gut läuft, dann holt ein ICE von Frankfurt nach Hannover sogar noch 17 Minuten Verspätung wieder _ein_ - das haben wir gerade erlebt.

El verbo es einholen ( en la frase original está separado) que quiere decir recuperar. Es decir que el tren recuperó el atraso.
Saludos.


----------



## marujon

gracias por la ayuda


----------



## ayuda?

Und wenn es gut läuft, dann *holt *[ein ICE von Frankfurt nach Hannover] [sogar noch] 17Minuten *Verspätung wieder **rein* - das haben wir gerade erlebt.

*anipo* me alcanzó, pero así lo veo yo: *rein *es una abreviatura = *hinein/herein* y el prefijo es válido, a mi parecer.
**[no tiene nada que ver con la palabra *rein*=*limpio*]  y forma parte del verbo *einhalten,* lo que significa *recuperar el tiempo perdido* en este contexto.

Por eso: …un ICE desde Frankfurt con destino a Hannover todavía recupera de nuevo los 17 minutos perdidos…
Quiere decir que puede acelerarse a alta velocidad/a toda velocidad  para llevar eso a cabo.

l Alles überprüfen lassen von den Muttersprachlern


----------



## anipo

ayuda? said:


> Und wenn es gut läuft, dann *holt *[ein ICE von Frankfurt nach Hannover] [sogar noch] 17Minuten *Verspätung wieder **rein* - das haben wir gerade erlebt.
> 
> *anipo* me alcanzó, pero así lo veo yo: *rein *es una abreviatura = *hinein/herein* y el prefijo es válido, a mi parecer.
> **[no tiene nada que ver con la palabra *rein*=*limpio*]  y forma parte del verbo *einhalten,* lo que significa *recuperar el tiempo perdido* en este contexto.
> 
> Por eso: …un ICE desde Frankfurt con destino a Hannover todavía recupera de nuevo los 17 minutos perdidos…
> Quiere decir que puede acelerarse a alta velocidad/a toda velocidad  para llevar eso a cabo.
> 
> l Alles überprüfen lassen von den Muttersprachlern



El verbo en cuestión es *einholen* (alcanzar, recuperar - en esta frase) y no _einhalten_ (que significa cumplir, observar un plazo).
Según la versión de _einhalten_ el tren conservaría o cumpliría el atraso y no lo recuperaría .

Saludos.


----------



## sanne13

Ich sehe es so wie ayuda?: "rein" ist eine Abkürzung für "herein", das Verb heißt also "hereinholen".

Es wird in der Bedeutung "einen Verlust (an Geld oder Zeit) wieder ausgleichen" verwendet.


----------



## anipo

sanne13 said:


> Ich sehe es so wie ayuda?: "rein" ist eine Abkürzung für "herein", das Verb heißt also "hereinholen".
> 
> Es wird in der Bedeutung "einen Verlust (an Geld oder Zeit) wieder ausgleichen" verwendet.



Ambos verbos, _hereinholen_ y _einholen_ significan, en este caso, recuperar. A eso vino la pregunta.

Ayuda? se refirió a _einhalten_, que es otra cosa (y en este caso hasta significaría lo contrario).

Saludos.


----------



## Dornröschen

"Einholen" se utiliza casi solamente para una persona que adelanta a o alcanza a otra persona que está andando más adelante. Corresponde al verbo inglés "to catch up with sb." Nunca lo he oído en el sentido del tiempo, sólo del espacio.
Como ha dicho sanne13, aquí el verbo es (he)reinholen. Tened en cuenta que esta palabra es coloquial; yo diría que solamente se la usa hablando, en textos no.


----------



## ayuda?

¡Bueno! ¡Mejor tarde que nunca! 
No he respondido antes, porque es obvio lo que tuve presente, creo.
Sí que *einhalten*  ≠ *einholen*. Claro que sí, y jamás pensaba decir que son iguales. Además, se puede ver por la mera traducción que seguía que no es de ningún modo lo que procuraba decir, y si se fija en ella, salta a la vista que—cometí una falta al poner la respuesta de prisa. Me equivoqué  de palabra porque estaba distraído…así de simple. Ve otra vez la traducción. ¿Quién podría decir que *einhalten* sería la respuesta adecuada? Por añadidura, *einhalten* no es nada lo que escribió *marujon* al principio. Nadie discute eso.

=Lo importante es que *rein*= *herein *en este caso, ¿verdad? *Sanne13 *está de acuerdo con ello también.
No se trata de ninguna errata, como dices tú.  Solo quise poner esto en claro, puesto que todo se gira alrededor de este enfoque gramatical.

=Si *einholen* es la palabra acertada o no, solo nos pueden decir de precisión los nativos.


Saludos


----------



## Alemanita

ayuda?:

Ja, ich kann bestätigen, dass 'einholen' ein Synonym für 'hereinholen' ist, im Sinne von '


 einen [Leistungs]rückstand aufholen, Versäumtes wettmachen, ausgleichen (Duden) 
Sowohl 'einholen' als auch 'hereinholen' haben daneben noch andere Bedeutungen.


----------

